# Another newbie thread



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

welcome!!! i think that will most likely work for you, do you know the waist width?


----------



## ChickenPAUKS (Feb 19, 2010)

Well I've been doing my research, and I heard I'll need around a 26.5 cm waist width, and this one has a 26, so that's all good


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

that board has a waist width of 26 so it should be fine for your feet. It should work just fine for you.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i second that.


----------



## ChickenPAUKS (Feb 19, 2010)

thanks for the help guys and girls


----------

